# Hello from oklahoma!



## moosedaddy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Welcome*

There are quite a few people on here from all over our state.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter (Jun 27, 2008)

​ I feel kinda left out though lol im only 14,is there anybody else on here as young as me,or should i even be on here???


----------



## allipoo (May 8, 2007)

*hi*

im from oklahoma as well!! coolness


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to AT!


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

*Hey!!*

Welcome, may the winds be in your face and Mother Earth protect you!


----------



## shootnat1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Also a OKIE:wink:


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter (Jun 27, 2008)

​ hope i get 2 know some of ya! 
see ya around!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* wesrush69. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.  Stop by the Young archers section and say hello.


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter (Jun 27, 2008)

​ thanks for the link 2 the Young archers section Tim


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome neighbor! The Red River is my back yard.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

lots of okies here.. welcome aboard


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome from another Okie


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome from the Sunshine state to the best archery forums on the web! You will surely meet some of the best archers there are to know on here. 

Plus if you need to know about or how to fix something just ask and you shall have a quick answer.


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks Bowtech531 ill let you know if i have any questions


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to A/T from another Okie!


----------

